# Intake Manifold Question



## tryxter (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi I've been searching on Google and forums to find an answer and havent been able to find a clear one. 
Basically my Intake Manifold is cracked. The top part only, I'm guessing it's called the upper manifold. I want to get a replacement but the question is, does it have to specifically be an Se-R manifold or could I also use a regular Altima SE 3.5 manifold? I don't want to effect my horsepower or performance by getting the wrong one.


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

tryxter said:


> Hi I've been searching on Google and forums to find an answer and havent been able to find a clear one.
> Basically my Intake Manifold is cracked. The top part only, I'm guessing it's called the upper manifold. I want to get a replacement but the question is, does it have to specifically be an Se-R manifold or could I also use a regular Altima SE 3.5 manifold? I don't want to effect my horsepower or performance by getting the wrong one.


I have read posts of guys running the maxima intake, not 100% im sure it has slightly better flow to it. 
You most likely wont feel the difference between the 2 and the ECU will compensate its a/f ratio. 
But if i where you i would just go to this siteCar-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market and just get yours. 
I was going to mount the 350z to mine needs some customization but its the diff between our 260 hp and there 300 hp plus tune.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

th upper intake is the same on both... oem pt# 14010-7Y040, new it runs about $137, probably find it cheaper online


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

SPEEDO said:


> th upper intake is the same on both... oem pt# 14010-7Y040, new it runs about $137, probably find it cheaper online


SPEEDO do you know if the 2008-9 350 intake is the same also? upper or lower?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

thought I replied yesteday but I dont see it...
in 07,08,09 Nissan used a "HR" (high rev) engine in the Z, and the intake (upr & lwr) are different..


----------



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi,
I've been around the VQ engine for 10 years now at the dealership.. there has been some variations to this part over the years. As far as I know, the VQ in 05 and 06 the first production engines went into the Z's.. the second engines went into the Maximas, the 3rd engines went into Muranos, and the 4th engines went into the 3.5 SE Altimas.. oh ya... the QUEST.. the only differences was the configuration of the intake to the intake manifold and the ECU's for Hp set ups. Other than this they were all the same except the tolerances down the line.. The Z might have been different due to it was a Z part and may have bolted to the engine differently. All the intakes were polished internally with no differences to know of. Here is a used one on e-bay with the models listed.. 04 08 Nissan Maxima Altima Quest 3 5L Air Intake Manifold VIAS Ssim Warranty | eBay


----------

